# The Mighty Green River



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Well on 6/8 we headed out to the green river. We left about 6:00 am. From where im at its about a 3-3 1/2 hour drive. We got to Flaming Gorge about 9:30 am. We stopped off at trout creek flies and bought some stuff. Just a couple of wire worms, scuds and some cicadas. Then off to the river we went. We were going to go to little hole but decided to go to the dam and walk about 2 miles downstream before fishing. We just wanted to get away from the other shore fisherman and see if we could get into some better fishing. So at about the 2 mile marker we tied up. We started out with cicadas and small midges on top. Well the water is so clear (you would know if you've been there) that you would see the nice fish come up and just stare at your fly. Then reject it. We were fishing in a big slow hole, so they had all the time to look at the fly. So all you could do was look at these monsters and have to keep walking down the trail. It was very hard. Expecially when you couldn't get them to take you fly. So we just kept walking down the trail. After walking 3 miles down river we started fishing in some faster water. My dad pulled the first fish of the day. It was about a 16 in. brown. Now we started to get a little excited. My dad was working on his rig so he let me jump in the area he was fishing. Sure enough a brown came out of the water and grabbed the cicada. Man those suckers fight hard. He was also about 16 in. After that hole was fished out we headed further down stream. After 2-3 minutes of walking we saw some active fish in good water. On my first cast the biggest brown of the trip came up and took the cicada. That was a good 3 minute fight. He was about 18 in. long. After we caught him we decided to eat lunch. Man a ham sandwich never tasted so good. So when lunch was done we decided to start to head back. We walked all that way back to the 1 mile marker. And i got a hook up. He hit it really hard. He just saw it out of the corner of his eye and he flew at it and got the... you probably know what. Another 16 incher. That was the last fish of the day. What a slow dissipionting day. We really thought we were going to do better. So we headed to the flamming gorge lodge after a long 7 mile, fishing day. We ate around 7:00 and we to bed as early as we could fore we had another try tomorow at the mighty green river.

6/9

We got up around 7:45 and went to go get breakfast at the lodge. Man they know what to feed you there. Lots of carbs and protein for the long day ahead. Today would be are last day here so we wanted to do a little better. At about 9:00 we arived at the little hole area. If you haven't been up there in the past couple of years. All the trees are pretty much gone from the big fire a couple years ago. Its amazing how big that fire got. It even jumped the river and that not no small river. Ok back to the fishing. We decided to head a little way upstream to see if we could find anything. Well we didn't what another slow day. That day we tried nymphing to see if we could do any better well it was even more slower than yesterday. I only caught 1 same with my dad. Both were smaller rainbows. At least we found where all the rainbows have dissipeared to. Yet another dissipionting day. At about 2 we had enough and headed home. We were beat. The water flows were at 4000 which we will never go at high flows again. Were going to wait to go again till the water drops. What a hard, harsh, sad day. Well i guess its better then work by a long shot. Sorry no pics we used a dissposible camara. Thanks for listening to my long boring report.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like my experience a couple of weeks ago except with really skinny flows. We had some LDR but no fish in hand. Good to hear the big bugs are out now, makes me want to take a trip up there to a couple of "other" spots.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So slow, eh? That's too bad. It's really a pain to see nice fish come up to reject your offerings. Sorry you didn't have better luck.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I hate to admit this, but when I started reading your original post I was thinking oh no, he's going to tell us that he caught 50 fish on The Green, and I'm going to feel like an idiot. I only say this because we found that the fishing was very tough on Sunday, but it was still a great time. I think it might be worth going back in the next few days. We heard cicadas all over in the trees, up past the restrooms, yet nothing on the river. Please let us know if you get back there before I do. If I go this weekend I will let you know what we find.

Did you guys see any Blue Wings coming off closer to the dam?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry, posted twice on error.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

We didn't see any blue wings. They were taking very very small flies on the top. And yes there we lots of cicadas on the trees but not on the water.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, that is great!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I think that I'm going back on Saturday. See ya'll there eh?


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

That will be nice when they start hitting some dries.


----------

